# Help! Stuck Sabot.



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Friend of mine let me borrow his muzzleloader. Shot it 3 times the day he gave it to me. Brushed it out put it away. Today, shoot it once, go to reload and can not get the sabot all the way into the barrel. It's just past half way down. Since it is not mine I just stopped right there. Any advice on the proper thing to do? Am I being a wimp and just need to "coherce" it a little more or is there something more happening. These were Hornady coper jacket 50 cal sabots in a TC pennsylvania hunter 50 cal ML. Any advice would be appreciated. FYI - before anyone says anything, he's out of town and can't get a hold of him or that would be the first person i would talk to.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

If its an inline before you do anything remove the breech plug and pull the powder out then start working on the stuck bullet.

After the breech plug is out push from the breech end to the muzzle end.......might take a little effort but you should be able to move it back out..............

Sabots do have a tendency to foul the barrel with melted plastic........and that is hard to remove.

Just my 02...

Good luck.......


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't believe this one is considered inline, but it should still have a breech plug shouldn't it? I didn't really look and it's outside right now. I will have to check that out.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

As you said "coerce it". If after applying more force ...if it's an inline follow 
the advice of wally-eye...if it's a side-lock remove the nipple and work a couple pinches of black powder down the flash-hole, replace the nipple and shoot it out. If after a couple of tries if you're unable to shoot it out...then clean the bore real good down to the bullet and use a bullet puller (you should have one with the possibles from your friend) its a screw that fits on the ramrod and is screwed into the nose of the bullet and you attempt to pull out the bullet. If none of the above worked...start over and up the ante.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

There's a 100 gr of pyrodex in there now and the sabot is half way down the barrel, what would happen if it were fired? Is that ok? Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

Sailor said:


> As you said "coerce it". If after applying more force ...if it's an inline follow
> the advice of wally-eye...if it's a side-lock remove the nipple and work a couple pinches of black powder down the flash-hole, replace the nipple and shoot it out. If after a couple of tries if you're unable to shoot it out...then clean the bore real good down to the bullet and use a bullet puller (you should have one with the possibles from your friend) its a screw that fits on the ramrod and is screwed into the nose of the bullet and you attempt to pull out the bullet. If none of the above worked...start over and up the ante.


STOP. DO NOT FIRE IT UNLESS THE BULLET IS FULLY SEATED!

Your best bet is to force the bullet all the way in. Be careful if you only have a wooden ramrod. In fact, I wouldn't try it with a wooden rod, too many people have put them through their hands for me to chance it. Get a fiberglass or aluminum rod and seat the bullet. 

With a jacketed bullet, you probably won't be able to get a bullet puller into it. 

Another option is to CO2 discharger or air compressor. Basically it applies air pressure to the nipple of the gun and forces the bullet back out. Check some of the other threads on here, how to remove a bullet from a muzzleloader seems to be a popular question lately.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Never try to shoot an unseated bullet. I am just backing up the other guy.I like the air if you are set up for it. Most cap locks do have a removeable end . I know that T.C. A. sold a wrench for this at one time. Take it to a gun shop.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the CO2 discharger gadget will work, you may need/want to drizzle some water in the nipple hole first to reduce any chance of ignition.


----------



## arrowlaucher (Dec 20, 2000)

I am thinking the type of gun your using should only be shot with a patched round ball? The twist in the barrel is to slow for a sabot load. The plastic in rifling is probaly the cause. Just seat the load as stated before and then clean the barrel throughly.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Get 3/8ths inch wooden dowel and gently tunk the bullet&sabot down the barrel using a plastic or wooden mallet. You don't have to hit it too hard just enough to keep it moving. Put the dowel along the outside of the barrel so you can tell how far down it should go and keep going until you get to that point. Should be safe to discharge it after the sabot it seated.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, wasn't going to fire it, didn't sound safe to me either, but I asked just in case it was ok. I will get it seated tonight and clear it. I am curious to know if this gun should only have patch and ball shot through it. Do you guys have any good websites for info on TC firearms? I have yet to find this exact gun on the internet. I don't think my friend ever shot it. I do know he was using sabots in his other 2 MLs.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

ibthetrout said:


> OK, wasn't going to fire it, didn't sound safe to me either, but I asked just in case it was ok. I will get it seated tonight and clear it. I am curious to know if this gun should only have patch and ball shot through it. Do you guys have any good websites for info on TC firearms? I have yet to find this exact gun on the internet. I don't think my friend ever shot it. I do know he was using sabots in his other 2 MLs.


Sidelocks usually have 1:48 twist rate which is much too slow for sabots. Not to say it won't shoot them, they may not be as accurate as a buffalo or round ball. Look here http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2h.muzzleloader.htm and do a little reading.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Trout, You're using someone else's gun and don't know exactly what is going on. There is a lot of good advice given on this forum but if it was my gun I would rather you call Thompson Center directly and have them help you. They may be able to help you with the stuck bullet and also may recommend a better bullet to use. I'm not saying the advice given won't work, just that you are having problems with someone else's gun and don't want to screw it up. Their number is 603-330-5659

Tim


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I've owned a TC pennsilvania hunter for many years and mine was made to shoot roundball only with a 32 inch barrel and a slow 1/66 twist.
If the barrel is over 28 inches it is more than likely round ball only gun.

I had to remove a ball once and used a ball puller that was attached
to a heavy duty aluminum cleaning rod.
I think your best bet is to take it to a gun shop at this point.

good luck
Mike


----------



## SevenMaryThree (May 30, 2006)

> Trout, You're using someone else's gun and don't know exactly what is going on.


 
There's the understatement of the season. This is a Darwin Award in the making.

Never let knowledge or experience get in the way of a good time where gunpowder is involved.... Just grab a borrowed gun and go.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, here's where this thread goes south. The Trout doesn't know what he's doing and going to blow his head off! Thanks to you armchair quarterbacks! don't know me, but you sure know all about what's happening.

Thanks to those who actually gave some advice. I did the right thing and stopped when I thought something wasn't right. I still have a couple of things I can try and then if those don't work I will wait until I can get in touch with my friend and see if he wants me to have it taken care of by a gunsmith. FYI - when he gave it to me he knew I was using sabots. I suspect, as has been stated, that this may be a round ball only ML.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Anderson said:


> Trout, You're using someone else's gun and don't know exactly what is going on. There is a lot of good advice given on this forum but if it was my gun I would rather you call Thompson Center directly and have them help you. They may be able to help you with the stuck bullet and also may recommend a better bullet to use. I'm not saying the advice given won't work, just that you are having problems with someone else's gun and don't want to screw it up. Their number is 603-330-5659
> 
> Tim


That's solid advice Tim, I will call them and see what they recommend.


----------

